# Activating a MP3/MIDI backing track via a footswitch, HELP!!!!!



## 1metalman1

Hi, my band would like to introduce some synth parts we have written into our live set. We dont want to get another band member to play them. We would rather try and do it ourselves. Is there a device that would store MP3/MIDI tracks and i could use a multi footswitch pedal board to activate a track whenever i want?. Any help is much appreciated thanks


----------



## t3sser4ct

I'm sure standalone devices exist, but my preference is to use a laptop. Get a lightweight MIDI-compatible audio program (possibly Reaper?), preload your songs, and get a small programmable MIDI footswitch to send the proper CC messages (start, stop, next, previous) to the computer

As a bonus, if you're using MIDI-capable gear, you can have the software send MIDI messages to your gear to change your presets automatically at the appropriate moment in the set. It's really handy for syncing delays to song tempo (instead of using tap tempo). The only downside is you'll have to get the timing PERFECT. This can be hard if you aren't using a drum track, but one trick is to have the software play a metronome click track through a separate channel, which the drummer could hear through headphones.


----------



## darren

Ableton - Live 7 LE

A lot of interface boxes even come with Live LE bundled.


----------



## synrgy

There's no inexpensive solution, that's for sure. 

You're talking about 2 different elements. The pedalboard is easy enough -- look at something like a Behringer FCB 1010.

That leaves what the pedalboard will actually be triggering, and this is where things can get weird.

You have a ton of options, but I would weigh the decision based specifically on what type of sounds you're planning on triggering. You don't need anything fancy if you're just going to trigger a random quote from a random movie that doesn't need to be matched to tempo, but if you're talking about complex arrangements that *do* need to match the tempo, things get crazy, quickly.

What type of stuff ARE you planning on incorporating?

*edit* What Darren said was going to be my first suggestion. I *adore* Ableton Live.


----------



## 1metalman1

We have string arrangements, synth effects (atmosphere, choir etc). We have discussed about tempo issues because the songs pace is always different depending on the situation so it is never a constant. We have sections where the synths are on their own so we can drop in at the right tempo. Its going to be harder for the sections where we're already playing and the synths then come in. We've discussed aslo about the drummer playing along to a click track and have the synth track play along on a different channel. This sounds very hard to perform accurately as if any mistakes are made by the drummer the synth track is going to carry on at the correct tempo regardless. Another thing we have discussed is the drummer using pads so he can hit them at the right time but i think its probably easier for a guitarist to use something similar as they are not using their feet any way.


----------



## Stephen

I use an iPod with my band as we use String sections, synth, piano and samples (including some nasty sub hits which people don't expect ), we used to have a keyboard player.

Basically we use the iPod for 2 channels (left and right). The left signal is then sent to the Main desk and the other is sent to our drummer who has a headphone amp and listens to it with his headphones.

The way we have done it is we have basically made all the parts mono but then stuck a click on the right channel so the drummer can keep in time (obviously tracks have a click lead in so he can then count us all in). Not really had any problems with it either. I know you've mentioned about if your drummer messes up but you could at-least try it out. Work's for us though and we've been doing it this way for over a year now.

This how i set it up anyway since i control the iPod and not the drummer.







I would prefer it if the backing tracks were stereo personally but when your on a budget its the best we could do at the time. But even when we had a keyboard player the sound guys always took a mono signal anyway...

And also yea the stuff is Behringer stuff haha, but its cheap enough to replace if anything breaks. But they have lasted though.


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr-

I tackled this phenomenon for my music, thinking that by now Tesla's work in Electronics would've been completed by the generations that followed, providing a solution to this problem......

We use a Yamaha portable Hard Disk recorder, with stereo backing and a click to headphones, all on seperate mixer tracks. It loads fast enough to be seamless, and is versatile enough for any zany madness you might need in the future, such as different mixes for each monitor, etc..

Theres also cheapo digital porta studios out now that can do this sort of thing, from Zoom and Boss, even with built in stereo condensor mics and what not that you could use. 
You would lose MIDI with these but if the drummer is ready enough to press play next, then that is usually a good time to start. He really should be the guy to set it off, in my experience, as drummers are all deaf and liable to do anything at any time.

With backing tracks, the only way to do it is click track. If your drummer can't or won't play to a click, this just won't work and your sampler ambitions will have to be curbed. On the other hand, a few weeks of rehearsing to a click track and your drummer is going to be an absolute pleasure to play with and listen to. Click drummers just own for groove, despite them hankering for freedom from the metronome.

Weirdest thing is, despite getting better as drummers and sounding great they tend to enjoying playing less because it becomes a strict, repititious task of performing the same songs, militantly the same every time.

Be ware of Laptops bearing false promises such as FX and Amp automation, samples and playback all in one easy to use package, for when they go wrong a black abyss of shame will open before you, an experience well avoided.

I second Stephen's approach as it's perfect if you are on a budget, and well, keyboard players have never rocked...

Or have they?

Check out Alex on keys, James on drums here, mates who are all wired up to the max:

The Defiled - 1888 Out Now on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

Click, laptops, decks, keyboards, double kick, screaming, smashing and MesaBoogies!


----------



## guitarplayerone

simplest solution is to play to a click and have an mp3 track hard left/hard right.

click goes into drummer's ear.

just make sure that the signals are *very* far separated.

we have had issues with the click not being totally in the left channel for some odd reason...


----------



## Forflex

There a piece of software for drummers call APARAE (www.aparae.com)... that would do this on the cheap. Although, I don't think it supports MIDI. 

Their facebook fanpage has some details on how to trigger a start and stop with a footswitch.


----------

